# Curved bar Elgin



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 28, 2017)

Was gonna wait til Sunday to post this, but started on this ole' tired while waiting for my seat and chain to arrive for another bike. Got it at the flea market in Texas this week. The old guy I got it from said it was covered in green pain when he found it. He already did the crappy work for me and removed the majority of the green paint and I hate removing paint so it's gonna stay like this. Gonna clean it up a bit and straighten a few things out, but it's gonna stay crusty.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 28, 2017)

This thing is crusty! Every spoke is toast. Someone drilled two little holes on the front fender and had it wired up. Ear hub plugged with a screw. Cut the chain off, but at least the fork tube is very straight. She put up a good fight, but I came out victorious.

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Could not make out a serial number, tried to get different angles. I thing I see an "R"


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 28, 2017)

Send me your address, I've got a decent badge for you.  Merry Christmas


----------



## jkent (Sep 28, 2017)

Anyone got a picture of this bike in Green like what is on this frame?
JKent


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 29, 2017)

Got the wheels apart and hub parts soaking. Was gonna OA soak it, but I'm working this weekend and don't have patience, so did it the WD40 steel who'll way. Fingers are gonna be sore to tomorrow.

One done.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 29, 2017)

You`ve had a busy couple of days... Good Work ! Leave the bars and add a Harley seat ... Get `em Rusty !!!--------Cowboy


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 29, 2017)

Cowboy in NC said:


> You`ve had a busy couple of days... Good Work ! Leave the bars and add a Harley seat ... Get `em Rusty !!!--------Cowboy



Haha, I don't know about that Cowboy. Been off of work all week but working all weekend.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 29, 2017)

Looking good there! These Elgins 

 turn out nice with a little patience. They are a fairly inexpensive long tank to play with.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Sep 29, 2017)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Looking good there! These Elgins View attachment 684371 turn out nice with a little patience. They are a fairly inexpensive long tank to play with.



Cycletruck...Cycletruck...-----? Let--------        Me---------        Know, --------      Rusty....


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 10, 2017)

Been doing a little more work on the ole dirty bird. Switched out the ape hangers, cleaned up the wheels and straightened out the fenders as best as I could. Thanks to @bikeyard  for the headbadge hookup.

[ATTACH=full]690500[/ATTACH] [ATTACH=full]690501[/ATTACH] [ATTACH=full]690502[/ATTACH]


Tank was pretty beat up. Borrowed my dad’s cheap-o little body work kit from Harbor Freight, beat it as straight as I could get it. Definitely not a body man but it came out okay.[ATTACH=full]690503[/ATTACH][ATTACH=full]690513[/ATTACH][ATTACH=full]690504[/ATTACH] [ATTACH=full]690505[/ATTACH]

Almost done, seat came in the mail today, but had to go to work. Should be done tomorrow.[ATTACH=full]690506[/ATTACH]


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 10, 2017)

When I try to edit a post with pics, the pics don't show up, it's parenthesis with the word attach, everytime I try to edit something, it gets all screwed up.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Oct 11, 2017)

It’s coming along good Rusty.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 12, 2017)

Looking good---Get `em Rusty !!!-------Cowboy
Almost RACE TIME...


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 12, 2017)

Bet it would look even better with some U bars on it. Looking good.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 16, 2017)

Got my light hooked up and also a great seat from @dfa242. Just need to get my pedal set together.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Oct 16, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Got my light hooked up and also a great seat from @dfa242. Just need to get my pedal set together.
> 
> View attachment 693299 View attachment 693300



Get `em Rusty---Cowboy


----------



## ADVHOG (Oct 16, 2017)

Turned out great Rusty!!


----------



## TieDye (Oct 17, 2017)

Very nice Elgin!!!  I found that if you take a stick of chalk and rub it real hard into the serial number area, and then wipe off the top surface it sometimes helps you to see and read the serial number.  Hopefully that will help you.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Oct 17, 2017)

TieDye said:


> Very nice Elgin!!!  I found that if you take a stick of chalk and rub it real hard into the serial number area, and then wipe off the top surface it sometimes helps you to see and read the serial number.  Hopefully that will help you.



Nice tip, I’ll give it a try.


----------



## NoControl (Oct 26, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Scribble (Oct 26, 2017)

One of the bikes on my must own list. 
Beautiful bicycle


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, the old dirty bird is finally done. Finally got some pedals, cleaned everything up and took her for a spin. Doesn’t ride too bad. I’m bored and need another project soon.


----------



## NoControl (Nov 14, 2017)

I love that bike!


----------



## Scribble (Nov 15, 2017)

Love the ratty old paint jobs, lets you know that the bike lived a good life.


----------



## NoControl (Nov 16, 2017)

Scribble said:


> Love the ratty old paint jobs, lets you know that the bike lived a good life.




I agree. I'm beginning to appreciate the restorations that are more "clean and polish" than those that are "strip and paint".


----------

